# opensm missing



## metsuke (Aug 5, 2021)

> # freebsd-version
> 13.0-RELEASE-p3


Just recently I've noticed that I am unable to start the opensm service (/etc/rc.d/opensm)


> # service opensm start
> Starting 0x0202c9fffe318b00 opensm.
> eval: /usr/bin/opensm: not found
> Starting 0x0202c9fffe318b01 opensm.
> eval: /usr/bin/opensm: not found



Sure enough, /usr/bin/opensm does not exist.

Is there something I need to do in order for this binary to be available on my system?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2021)

According to https://wiki.freebsd.org/InfiniBand it should be enabled by default but it looks like it isn't. You could try adding `WITH_OFED` to /etc/src.conf and build world.


----------



## metsuke (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks, I will try the build world method if no other alternatives present themselves. It was there in previous releases, so I'm not sure what changed.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2021)

metsuke said:


> It was there in previous releases, so I'm not sure what changed.


If I look in the logs I see there have been some recent changes in the way it's being built. That may have introduced a bug that causes it to get missed. I find it odd that the boot script (/etc/rc.d/opensm) is there but the actual executable (or the man page) is missing. You probably should report that as a bug: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/


----------

